

The Astronomical Math Behind UPS’ New Tool to Deliver Packages Faster - tellarin
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/06/ups-astronomical-math/

======
jjb
Traveling Deliveryperson Problem

------
eruditely
I'm very interested to see if this pans out and how much exactly will this
improve delivery times or the business in general. The writer says

"Called ORION, or On-Road Integrated Optimization and Navigation, UPS’ data-
drenched route optimization tool aims to deliver the best answer yet to the
traveling salesman problem,"

However, do not travel agencies/airlines already tackle this problem every day
albeit perhaps a different facet of this? I wonder if there is dialogue
between delivery communities and travel agencies and such, it would no doubt
be beneficial. Maybe the people at ITA(now at google) and shipping people
should talk/do commerce?

Seems like a healthy idea to me.

